# Bringing my dogs and cat to the UAE



## alisonjenkins

Hi,
I am moving to Al Hamra village next year near RAK with our two children and hopefully our two dogs and cat, to join my husband who has been there for nearly 3 years. I was just wondering if there was a limit to how many pets can be brought into the UAE and if it was ok to bring all three? 
Also, what are the laws with walking dogs? I had read that they always have to be kept on a leash and are not allowed on public beaches, is this correct? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

alisonjenkins said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to Al Hamra village next year near RAK with our two children and hopefully our two dogs and cat, to join my husband who has been there for nearly 3 years. I was just wondering if there was a limit to how many pets can be brought into the UAE and if it was ok to bring all three?
> Also, what are the laws with walking dogs? I had read that they always have to be kept on a leash and are not allowed on public beaches, is this correct?
> Thanks for your help!


I believe the maximum is 2 pets per person (residency visa). Make sure that the breeds of dogs you have are allowed in, they have restrictions on certain types. It is true that they need to be on a leash & not on beaches. There are certain areas where it is easier to have a dog & take it out. I don't know the area you're going to do can't be of much help there but maybe people living in that area could advise.


----------



## alisonjenkins

Thank you for your help! My husband has just contacted a firm in Dubai who will allow us to take all 3 pets, so that's good news. I have a border collie, lab & siamese so theyre all ok. Shame about not being allowed on the beach, last time I was there I saw huge paw prints in the sand on our local beach, but will just have to wait and see. Am relieved that we can take them. Thanks again for taking the time to advise.


----------



## BedouGirl

It's possible you will be able to get away with visits to the beach in RAK.


----------



## Jo Holland

Hi 
I'm in the same position as you; I'm moving to Abu Dhabi with my two dogs and a cat in Jan. I realise you have found a company in Dubai that'll help you but I thought you might be interested in a company I'm using in the Uk called airpets the price is quite reasonable (still not cheap) and they are very helpful. 
Good Luck with the move.
Jo


----------



## sarahlm

alisonjenkins said:


> Thank you for your help! My husband has just contacted a firm in Dubai who will allow us to take all 3 pets, so that's good news. I have a border collie, lab & siamese so theyre all ok. Shame about not being allowed on the beach, last time I was there I saw huge paw prints in the sand on our local beach, but will just have to wait and see. Am relieved that we can take them. Thanks again for taking the time to advise.[/
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm just waiting to bring my dogs over from the uk and the company I'm using is passport for pets. I have not yet used them but they have been very helpful so far and are also the cheapest I've found.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## Ironia

Hi, 
My husband just got the job offer from one of the companies from Abu Dhabi. We have 2 german shepherd and I'm amazingly worried if they will be fine over there. 
We have time till end of October to decide if we're going or not.
Need to find as many information as possible. 
So question nr. 1 : where to look for a villa?!
nr.2 if there are some places where I can go with dogs and let them run free without leash? 
nr.3 my boys are feed with raw meat and bones is it possible in Abu dhabi to continue this diet?
nr. 4 vet prices and insurance?

I'm so scared that I will hurt them in some way... They are active, lovely, big cudle boys and I don't wanna them to suffer because of our greed.


----------



## Jo Holland

Ironia said:


> Hi,
> My husband just got the job offer from one of the companies from Abu Dhabi. We have 2 german shepherd and I'm amazingly worried if they will be fine over there.
> We have time till end of October to decide if we're going or not.
> Need to find as many information as possible.
> So question nr. 1 : where to look for a villa?!
> nr.2 if there are some places where I can go with dogs and let them run free without leash?
> nr.3 my boys are feed with raw meat and bones is it possible in Abu dhabi to continue this diet?
> nr. 4 vet prices and insurance?
> 
> I'm so scared that I will hurt them in some way... They are active, lovely, big cudle boys and I don't wanna them to suffer because of our greed.


Hi 
I can't answer all your questions but I can sympathise with you I'm in the same position regarding my boys!! We are looking in khalifa City A; the villa's are not on top of each other and there's a quite bit of of open space but I can't advise on open spaces to let them off. Re. vets I would suggest having a look at the britvet; we've had some dealings with them (my husband is fostering cats) I think the vet prices are about the same as here; I can't advise you on pet insurance as I need to look in to that when I visit my husband this month. I was going to arrange my boys flights etc. but have decided to use a pet shipment company; I'm using PetAir based near Heathrow; for me it takes away the worry of making mistakes with paperwork etc. people on here have used them too. I think I rattled on enough for now. I totally understand where you're coming from wih you concerns I feel exactly the same (with tears in my eyes) but pets do travel all over the world and they cope. I'm sure all our boys will be just fine.
If you decide to make the move good luck and at least you won't have to put up with muddy walks in the rain 
Jo


----------



## Ironia

If we will decide to move to Abu Dhabi we would probably use PetAir as well. 
I spoke with two people living in Abu Dhabi but none of them has a dog, but they advice me Khalifa City A. I was looking for a villas for rent and there is plenty of villas with "pets allowed" note. So it seems that there shouldn't be a problem to find a villa for us, but the key is to find it in nice and pet friendly location. 
I can live with a muddy paws and rain as long as my boys are happy and that's why I'm so scared... I don't know if I will not make their life miserable with this decision  
I found one insurance company but in Dubai... 

Everything is so hard... For me it is just packing the suitcase, giving notice at my work place but with my boys... That's gonna be a nightmare. We have passports and we already traveled abroad so with papers should not be any problems. But everything else is a "black magic" for me...


----------



## Jo Holland

Ironia said:


> If we will decide to move to Abu Dhabi we would probably use PetAir as well.
> I spoke with two people living in Abu Dhabi but none of them has a dog, but they advice me Khalifa City A. I was looking for a villas for rent and there is plenty of villas with "pets allowed" note. So it seems that there shouldn't be a problem to find a villa for us, but the key is to find it in nice and pet friendly location.
> I can live with a muddy paws and rain as long as my boys are happy and that's why I'm so scared... I don't know if I will not make their life miserable with this decision
> I found one insurance company but in Dubai...
> 
> Everything is so hard... For me it is just packing the suitcase, giving notice at my work place but with my boys... That's gonna be a nightmare. We have passports and we already traveled abroad so with papers should not be any problems. But everything else is a "black magic" for me...


Only you can judge if your boys will be happy; I know that dogs live for the moment and as long as they have their family they adapt but I agree it's still a scary decision. I've driven round Khalifa City in my opinion it'll be pet friendly it's full of western expats not other nationalities some of which have a tendancy to be a bit fearful of dogs; it might also be helpful for you to know that some emirati's have large breeds! Have you or will you have the opportunity to visit before you make the move?
Jo


----------



## Ironia

Jo Holland said:


> Only you can judge if your boys will be happy; I know that dogs live for the moment and as long as they have their family they adapt but I agree it's still a scary decision. I've driven round Khalifa City in my opinion it'll be pet friendly it's full of western expats not other nationalities some of which have a tendancy to be a bit fearful of dogs; it might also be helpful for you to know that some emirati's have large breeds! Have you or will you have the opportunity to visit before you make the move?
> Jo


They are clever boys so I know the will adjust after some time. We just need to find some friends with dogs and a training classes 

Unfortunately I will not have such a opportunity, my husband was there for a few days, possible will be there before Xmas. We're considering to send my husband over there first to just clarify situation with accommodation and I will arrive with dogs later. 

Still need an answer about dog food, it will be sad to change their diet after so long.


----------



## Jo Holland

Ironia said:


> They are clever boys so I know the will adjust after some time. We just need to find some friends with dogs and a training classes
> 
> Unfortunately I will not have such a opportunity, my husband was there for a few days, possible will be there before Xmas. We're considering to send my husband over there first to just clarify situation with accommodation and I will arrive with dogs later.
> 
> Still need an answer about dog food, it will be sad to change their diet after so long.


Re dog food: If it helps I'll add it to my list of things to find out when I'm there this month! I assume you know the rules re your resident visa and that you can't take the boys until one of you has a resident visa? Can you receive PM's on here yet? when you can I'll PM you my email etc... maybe our boys can become buddies:clap2:...


----------



## Ironia

Yeap I know all about visa, cause it is pretty same in Dubai. I was sure for about 2-3 months that we're going there so I did my research. But after all my husband find out that this company is just building a new offices in Abu Dhabi so it changes everything. 
I will be really grateful if you could find out if there's possibility to feed my boys with a raw food.

I don't if I can receive PMs yet, worth of trying 
That's a really good idea. I was planing to organize a dog training and walking group in my place of living but right know when we are moving I will need to rethink that and maybe try it in Abu Dhabi...


----------



## Jo Holland

Ironia said:


> Yeap I know all about visa, cause it is pretty same in Dubai. I was sure for about 2-3 months that we're going there so I did my research. But after all my husband find out that this company is just building a new offices in Abu Dhabi so it changes everything.
> I will be really grateful if you could find out if there's possibility to feed my boys with a raw food.
> 
> I don't if I can receive PMs yet, worth of trying
> That's a really good idea. I was planing to organize a dog training and walking group in my place of living but right know when we are moving I will need to rethink that and maybe try it in Abu Dhabi...


You can use PM when you've replied to 5 posts; you must be nearly there!?
I'll see what I can find out about raw food, do you feed them a particular one?


----------



## Ironia

Jo Holland said:


> You can use PM when you've replied to 5 posts; you must be nearly there!?
> I'll see what I can find out about raw food, do you feed them a particular one?


I think i'm right now replying for 5th post 

They eat everything except venison and duck (allergy for this one). 
Just from curiosity what kind of dog you have? What breeds are popular in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Jo Holland

Ironia said:


> I think i'm right now replying for 5th post
> 
> They eat everything except venison and duck (allergy for this one).
> Just from curiosity what kind of dog you have? What breeds are popular in Abu Dhabi?


I have a 6 year old Rottweiler and a 5 year old Anatolian Shepherd cross. I don't think there's a popular breed, I've seen Rottweilers but there's all sorts there. Are you on Facebook? If so have a look at the pictures on cloud9 it'll give you an idea of the dogs that live in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Ironia

Jo Holland said:


> I have a 6 year old Rottweiler and a 5 year old Anatolian Shepherd cross. I don't think there's a popular breed, I've seen Rottweilers but there's all sorts there. Are you on Facebook? If so have a look at the pictures on cloud9 it'll give you an idea of the dogs that live in Abu Dhabi.


Considering the breeds of your dogs it seems that you are really straggling with the same problems as me. They are big and Anatolian is also fluffy! Hope everything will go the right way with your boys and maybe one day they will become buddies! :clap2:

Still need to find out which part of Abu Dhabi is the best to live with dogs...


----------



## Jo Holland

Ironia said:


> Considering the breeds of your dogs it seems that you are really straggling with the same problems as me. They are big and Anatolian is also fluffy! Hope everything will go the right way with your boys and maybe one day they will become buddies! :clap2:
> 
> Still need to find out which part of Abu Dhabi is the best to live with dogs...


I'd forgot to mention that I've made friends with a lady who is in property management in Abu Dhabi (she also has a house full of rescued cats and dogs), She advised me that Khalifa City A or B are the best areas for expats and dogs. My Anatolian is a cross breed which means lucky for him he benefits from short-hair; also he started his life in Afganistan so he shouldn't have to many problems adapting, my biggest concern is my Rottie, I've got a cat too and I'm worried about how he's going to cope with the travelling... that's just a complete different set of worries!!! :confused2:


----------



## Hypat1a

I have spoken to the British Vets in Khalifa A (who are excellent my the way) and they say there is no pet insurance available.
As for walking, we walk our dog around Al Reef with no problem and I think any expat community is fine on the lead and being sensitive that some nationalities are not used to dogs. For an off lead run we go out into desert/scrub areas and the off road beach on Yas Island where the kite surfers meet. Our dog loves to swim and jump around in the water there.


----------



## Ironia

I found exactly one insurance company which offer pet insurance : :: PROFESSIONAL PRACTICE Insurance Brokers ::. I don't know if it's worth of checking or not.

Khalifa A and C are two location mentioned by most of the people.


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hello everyone,


Hubby and I are considering moving to Abu Dhabi. We have 1 black lab who is 11.5 years old and 2 cats (one is just over 12 and the other one is about 2 years old.) We are looking at living in either Etihad or Nations towers. 

Would someone know where we could walk our dog for him to do his "business"? He has arthritis do cannot walk long.

Thank you 

GumbaGumba


----------



## sarah82.

Hi all 

I am in the same position, my husband has been in Abu Dhabi for 3 months. I am due to move over in the next few months with my two beagles daisy and duke. ( once we have our house)

We are currently looking at villas in al reef we visited last year and had a look around, the estate agent who lives there has two dogs and said dogs are not a problem there as most people living there seem to be expats, I assume this is the same with khalifa 

These dogs are like my babies and I am so worried about them flying over and weather they would like it there what with the hot weather and strict rules on dog.

I have already purchased two new extendable lead to bring with us 

I have spoken to the American vet clinic and they said once we are there to contact them and they will tell us where the places are to walk the dogs.

My dogs are so friendly and love to play so hoping to meet other owners when we arrive to arrange play dates for them. I know we have to sacrifice some things as they are used to the countryside and long walks, i just want them to be happy. 

Hope everything works out ok for you xxxxxx


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hey,


Good luck  

Maybe we can get the dogs together to play. 

I am now worried about the transport, being all alone in the cargo. He is quite old so it is scary. May enquire whether he can be sedated.

B


----------



## sarah82.

GumbaGumba said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Maybe we can get the dogs together to play.
> 
> I am now worried about the transport, being all alone in the cargo. He is quite old so it is scary. May enquire whether he can be sedated.
> 
> B


Ahhhh I know exactly how you feel my youngest is a terrible traveler! I am dredding the day they will have to fly i just keep telling myself lots of dogs travel everyday and it will be fine. I did look into sedation and generally it says the risks outweigh the benefits. 

I have looked into herbal remedys to help with anxiety still researching it, it also might help to have something familiar in the creat with them like a blanket with your smell on it. 

Defiantly up for getting together for play dates xx


----------



## GumbaGumba

How can they leave them all alone, that's so unfair. I thought someone would at least be with them.

Like you I keep on telling myself that lots of pets do it and they are happy. Must ask the vet about the risks of sedation.

B xx


----------



## Kgentile

Hi. I am trying to move with my fiancé to The free trade zone in Ras al khaimah. We plan on living in the villas there with my chihuahua. I would like to know if anyone knows if pets are allowed in the villas? I tried looking online and cannot find any information.

Pls advise!!


----------



## Stevesolar

Kgentile said:


> Hi. I am trying to move with my fiancé to The free trade zone in Ras al khaimah. We plan on living in the villas there with my chihuahua. I would like to know if anyone knows if pets are allowed in the villas? I tried looking online and cannot find any information.
> 
> Pls advise!!


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Actually - under UAE law, your dog is more welcome in your villa than your fiancé!
It is illegal for unmarried couples to cohabit in the UAE.
Cheers
Steve


----------

